# Alabama, USA. Paperwork for marriage in Romania



## Echo Cauldron (Jun 17, 2021)

I apparently need a "Certificate of no impediment" to marry in Romania, but no one I've spoken to in state or county government seems to know what that is. The closest equivalent I've found so far is a "Single Status Affidavit" that I printed out off on the internet and had notarized at the county clerk's office. Will this be accepted as valid by Romanian authorities? Will this, plus my birth certificate, plus apostilles and Romanian translations of both, plus passport and a second photo ID, be enough to get me there?

I understand that there is more involved to getting married and gaining legal Romanian residency, but can the rest be handled in-country?

Thank your for your help.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

While it may not be appropriate for you particularly, the UK Embassy in Bucharest has prepared this pack ... it should at least help you figure out what you require... I assume requirements would at least be similar






Romania: certificate of no impediment application for marriage


Application for a certificate of no impediment (CNI) and notice of marriage (NoM).




www.gov.uk


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Echo Cauldron said:


> I apparently need a "Certificate of no impediment" to marry in Romania, but no one I've spoken to in state or county government seems to know what that is. The closest equivalent I've found so far is a "Single Status Affidavit" that I printed out off on the internet and had notarized at the county clerk's office. Will this be accepted as valid by Romanian authorities? Will this, plus my birth certificate, plus apostilles and Romanian translations of both, plus passport and a second photo ID, be enough to get me there?
> 
> I understand that there is more involved to getting married and gaining legal Romanian residency, but can the rest be handled in-country?
> 
> Thank your for your help.


"_Statement of eligibility to marry, as proof of legal capacity to enter into a marriage contract. No such government-issued document exists in the United States. The U.S. embassy or consulate cannot make any official certification about the marital status or eligibility to marry of persons residing in the United States who wish to get married in Romania. U.S. citizens may request a “No Record of Marriage Certificate”, “Letter of Single Status” or a “Certificate of Non-Impediment” to marriage. Depending on the state of residence, the document may be issued by different levels of government: State (Department of Health, Office of Vital Statistics) or County (County Clerk, Court or State Registrar). Unfortunately, in the United States a national certificate is not available._ "

Source:






Marriages


The specific requirements for marriage and immigration depend on whether the marriage occurs in Romania or in the United States. Marriage in the United




ro.usembassy.gov


----------

